# 7000 specimens killed in an aquarium!



## Parasoul (May 5, 2010)

I don't know where this should be posted...



> NIIGATA - About 7,000 fish died Friday in a water tank at an aquarium in Niigata after workers mistakenly poured in an antiseptic substance with too great a density. Workers at the Niigata City Aquarium noticed the fish, including sardines, damselfish and rays, were dying around 10 a.m. in the aquarium's largest water tank, about 30 minutes after the substance was added.
> 
> The workers added the antiseptic as the water had looked dirty. The density was believed to be greater than the correct level. The aquarium keeps more than 20,000 fish, penguins, dolphins and other sea animals.


http://www.japantoday.com/category/...d-by-antiseptic-substance-at-niigata-aquarium






What a disaster!


----------



## nonsans (Apr 22, 2010)

ouch! that aquarium looks so deserted


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

whoa...not good at all...sad news definitely...RIP to all the animals. feel bad for everyone there


----------



## dean9922 (Apr 21, 2010)

that is a real shame.....but wow...what an aquarium....just think how many discus could go into that tank.....lol


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

dean9922 said:


> that is a real shame.....but wow...what an aquarium....just think how many discus could go into that tank.....lol


Always look on the bright side 

A definate loss for sure. Its sad to see such an aquarium fail to such a stupid mistake


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

the trouble is they dont train anyone properly just toss them in and way dont kill anything


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Where's the fish?  there's absolutely nothing left! sigh... sux... now they're just gonna rob our ocean again!


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> Where's the fish?  there's absolutely nothing left! sigh... sux... now they're just gonna rob our ocean again!


well...its pretty unfortunate for your incident...now imagine the japanese aquarium...hope your tank is all good now...and hope the japanese aquarium recover too


----------



## Dustman (Apr 21, 2010)

yikes, that's not very good. RIP to all the fish, and hoping this doesn't set back the aquarium too much


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> Where's the fish?  there's absolutely nothing left! sigh... sux... now they're just gonna rob our ocean again!


That is an interesting point. I wonder how they are going to replace all those fish.

I hate to think they are just going to go into the oceans and disturb the ecosystem, but after watching the cove I wouldn't be entirely surprised. Hopefully they have a breeding program behind the scenes that they restock from or trade with other aquariums.


----------



## ~Michelle~ (Jun 18, 2010)

that is absolutely horrible!!


----------



## Srenaeb (Apr 24, 2010)

=( fishies..........

the Vancouer Aquarium breed some of their stock, and sell them to other aquariums around the world. But there are many species that I'm sure can't be bred inside, or hasn't been tried yet. So yes, they will be taken from the ocean. 

It's the price for education though....if we didn't have aquariums, most inner city kids will never see fish unless they're dead in the market.


----------

